# Rear Wheel Bearing and ABS



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

In a previous thread I mentioned that the replacement of a rear wheel bearing on my XT turned out much more expensive than anticipated. 
My local garage had trouble getting the bearing out and also said that the ABS sender was seized so had to be replaced at a cost of over £200UK for the ABS cable alone!
A friend who also suffers from owning an XT said that it was possible to replace the bearing without disturbing the ABS sensor.....just remove the whole hub to do the job. Dont know if this advice is technically reliable.
As luck would have it, my other rear bearing is now on the way out and I need to know from other members experience if it can be repaired as suggested, without the potential extra cost of another ABS cable.
Here's hoping!
Mike


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

I'd go and find another garage to do the job because obviously the one you have used didn't know what they were doing. The ABS sensor and the cable need to be unclipped from its place when chaging and/or removing the hub to replace the bearings to avoid putting all the weight on the ABS sensor wire. I reckon they even snapped the ABS sensor wire themselves and left you to foot the bill.


----------

